# 303 aerospace on leather



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

i just got my bottle of 303 and saw on the label that it can be used on leather. has anyone here done this? i have the ette, but the m3 steering wheel and the shift knob (and supposedly the shift boot) are leather. those being the only leather touches in the car, i dont want to buy a separate leather cleaner/conditioner yet. is the 303 safe to use on the leather? does anyone have any recommendations for other products, small in volume, low in price. thanks


----------



## awd330 (Jan 15, 2002)

I've been using Lexol Conditioner on my leather surfaces, but the Autopia folks (http://www.autopia-carport.com/forum/) seem to recommend 303 for coated leather. I've been curious myself to see if anyone here on Bimmerfest has used 303 on leather with good results.


----------

